# Simon and Molly



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Some recent pics of the two black kitties!

Simon yesterday, he has FINALLY healed up after his surgery!










Looking a bit patchy :lol:



















Doesnt he have the most beautiful eyes?


















And Molly


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

arent they lovely, what happened to poor simon?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Simon is looking very good - his coat seems to be growing back very nicely :thumbsup: you can barely see the scar in those photos 
Molly is just an absolute sweetie :001_wub: Hope the others are well too :yesnod:
Jenny - Simon had a lump removed from the top of his back


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Simon and Molly are both lovely,sorry to hear Simon had to have surgery, glad he is on the mend,_


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

awwww they're so sweet, love the video in your sig btw lol


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

They are beautiful! Glad Simon is on the mend, he has the most beautiful coat.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks all 

The other two are doing really well, shall have to get some pics of them, Molly was the only one home when I had the camera out :lol:

Simon had to have a large, cancerous lump removed a couple of months ago. We had a lot of issues with it healing, the wound reopened when the stitches were taken out (whilst at the vets having them taken out!!) and had to be stapled back together meaning twice as much recovery time for him  He is about 16 now so and old boy and it was a very big op, but he has done so well 

Here's the thread about his op:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/151672-simons-recovery-post-op-pics.html


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub:

Its great to see Simon looking so well


----------

